# The Vampire Diaries



## noahlowryfan (Sep 11, 2009)

Has anyone watched this yesterday? Yeah, this came out after twilight movie but actuality the book came out way before the twilight book came out. I really like this show and it might be one of my favorites now.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 11, 2009)

I really wanted to like it.. I thought the acting/storyline was mediocre. Maybe it will get better as it goes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2009)

I have heard of it but didn't watch it yet. Is it boring and badly acted like Twilight? Or is it serious vampire stuff? Sorry I like vampire things but I detested Twilight. If this is anything like it I need to stay far far away


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 11, 2009)

I was not impressed either.  I watched the show for like 20 minutes and walked away from the tv and didnt' finish watching it. I couldn't take it seriously. The opening was to similar to the opening scene in the first season of true blood and everything else was to similar to twilight. I won't be watching this show.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ good to know, skip for me then


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah definately skip if you don't like twilight. Its like a cornier version of twilight if you can imagine.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm bored of vampires.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_Yeah definately skip if you don't like twilight. Its like a cornier version of twilight if you can imagine._

 
how on earth can you get cornier than twilight!? haha


----------



## sinergy (Sep 11, 2009)

my daughter liked it. but she is twelve.  this series came out in the early nineties right?


----------



## arielle123 (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't seen the series but I loved the books back in the 90's when I was a teenager. I'm almost afraid to re-read them because I have such good memories of them.

It's the same thing with the series. I'm sad that they made it because it can't be as good.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL I haven't seen Twilight but when I first heard about this series I thought it sounded awfully familiar.  Imagine my surprise when this "innovative" new show was actually a book series I'd read in my early teens. I think I'm inclined to agree with Arielle... I'm not sure I want to see my pleasant memories of the books ruined.  (Mind you, I'm fairly certain that if I re-read the books nowadays they'd probably be total cheese!)


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought the pilot was okay, they obviously got some things wrong, but I think the changes make sense. I wasn't super impressed with it yet, but I am willing to give the series a chance since the books were good.


----------



## elongreach (Sep 12, 2009)

The pilot seemed promising to me.  However, I loved the twilight series as well as most vampire themed novels and tv shows.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 12, 2009)

I like it. The plot isn'that deep or anything but t's still good anyway to pass some time.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 12, 2009)

i've heard of the show but I don't think I'll ever understand this recent Vampire mania.

there's room for only one vampire in my heart:


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 12, 2009)

^^ hahah you are awesome.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 12, 2009)

I have seen the previews for it, and my first thoughts were "OMG, it is going to be just like the freaking twilight movie! Boo!" But after reading this thread, I might check out an episode; I won't knock it until I try it. If I don't like the show though, I might check out the books as they apparently came out around the time I was born, so I had never heard of them lol.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 14, 2009)

yea i had the first book in the series or read it or something when i was younger..ive always been into vampires and fantasy or paranormal things....i actually liked the pilot! it was good and they did change stuff but i reread the books now my daughter is in to it and its better with the changes lol


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2009)

I really enjoyed the show. I'll tune in next week.  

As for vampires, people seem to forget that this love affair is nothing new....AT ALL.  It's cyclical.  Vampires are en vogue for a while, then it goes out.  It happened with Anne Rice, Bram Stoker's Dracula, Buffy, Angel, and countless other movies and tv shows.


----------



## Vlcatko (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I'm bored of vampires._

 
I am bored of dull vampires  Vampires have such a potential but all the filmmakers can do with them are crappy teenage romances (nothing against teenage romances, if they are good).


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought the Twilight film was Oscar-caliber compared to the pilot of this show.  Ouch, I know.


----------



## Cinci (Sep 14, 2009)

It was ok...   not the greatest acting, but meh, what do you expect?   I love vampire books and shows and whatnot, so I will probably give this a bit of a chance..    

I really wish they would make Christopher Pike's The Last Vampire books into a show or movie..   Those were my favourite when I was younger and I could re-read them a million times.  They are way better that twilight or vampire diaries, imo...


----------



## sinergy (Sep 15, 2009)

ive never read any chris pike books but seen one at walmart the other night might have to look into them.....                so...team damon anyone? lol. i just like him in the books..


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 15, 2009)

haha. I love Damon in the books, and he's not too shabby on screen either! But I am still more for the Stefan/Elena coupling.


----------



## Cinci (Sep 15, 2009)

I was just doing a search online for the Christopher Pike books and I see that they are re-releasing them as Thirst 1 and Thirst 2.  The original series had 6 books and they now put the first 3 into one book (Thirst 1) and the second 3 into another one (Thirst 2).  They are selling for $11.00 each or so in Canada, (so it should be less in the US)..   If you were interested in buying them, this would be cheaper than buying all 6 seperately (unless of course you were going to get them from a used bookstore or something)...  Thirst 1 has been realeased and Thrist 2 will be out this January...

I think i'm going to swing by Chapters today and pick up Thirst 1 and maybe one or two of the vampire diaries books...


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, I really liked these books and am worried about trying the series. I really wish they did something with this author's Night World series... that was pretty interesting.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I kinda liked the show, but I like Twilight also. Downloaded the books too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I was just doing a search online for the Christopher Pike books and I see that they are re-releasing them as Thirst 1 and Thirst 2.  The original series had 6 books and they now put the first 3 into one book (Thirst 1) and the second 3 into another one (Thirst 2).  They are selling for $11.00 each or so in Canada, (so it should be less in the US)..   If you were interested in buying them, this would be cheaper than buying all 6 seperately (unless of course you were going to get them from a used bookstore or something)...  Thirst 1 has been realeased and Thrist 2 will be out this January...

I think i'm going to swing by Chapters today and pick up Thirst 1 and maybe one or two of the vampire diaries books.._

 
I downloaded his books too.

I love vampire books.


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2009)

It's like The OC or Gossip Girl meets Twilight. Super cheesy, lame storyline, totally predictable, annoying omnipresent background pop music, and the main character vamp isn't even hot.

I'll prob still watch it out of sheer desperation now that True Blood is on break! hahahaha

BTW I really wish these vampire stories would somehow be a little bit unique! It's always the same story. Hot male vampire falls in love with cute human girl - problems ensue as their worlds collide. I mean seriously, can we get a bit more imaginative for the genre? I'd like to see a hot female vamp once fall in love with a human male - but that would never be done because women must be weak and submissive and males have to be strong and aggressive. Gah! Vampire Diaries is like the same regurgitated plot, just set in high school. At least True Blood has other elements to it that make it a lot more interesting, like the other characters and sub plots, really cool music, dark humor, and for once it's not a show full of twenty somethings or teens.

Weren't all those shows created by the same guy (The OC, Gossip Girl, Vampire Diaries.) I think so. When you think about, all those shows are exactly the same!


----------



## Iffath (Sep 21, 2009)

I am not sure what inspired this series but I just LOVED L.J. Smith's Nightworld series, in fact, all her books. Not just about vampires, but everything!!! I have good memories. My favorite characters must have been Ash from the Nightworld Series and I loved Soulmate and I loved Julian from her Forbidden Game Series of books. Goodness, if I could re-read them and get my hands on them I would!!!!!!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's like The OC or Gossip Girl meets Twilight. Super cheesy, lame storyline, totally predictable, annoying omnipresent background pop music, and the main character vamp isn't even hot.

I'll prob still watch it out of sheer desperation now that True Blood is on break! hahahaha

BTW I really wish these vampire stories would somehow be a little bit unique! It's always the same story. Hot male vampire falls in love with cute human girl - problems ensue as their worlds collide. I mean seriously, can we get a bit more imaginative for the genre? I'd like to see a hot female vamp once fall in love with a human male - but that would never be done because women must be weak and submissive and males have to be strong and aggressive. Gah! Vampire Diaries is like the same regurgitated plot, just set in high school. At least True Blood has other elements to it that make it a lot more interesting, like the other characters and sub plots, really cool music, dark humor, and for once it's not a show full of twenty somethings or teens.

Weren't all those shows created by the same guy (The OC, Gossip Girl, Vampire Diaries.) I think so. When you think about, all those shows are exactly the same!_

 
i don't know why girls think robert pattinson is hot. the main vampire character from The Vampire Diaries is way more hotter than Rob.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_
BTW I really wish these vampire stories would somehow be a little bit unique! It's always the same story. Hot male vampire falls in love with cute human girl - problems ensue as their worlds collide. I mean seriously, can we get a bit more imaginative for the genre? I'd like to see a hot female vamp once fall in love with a human male - but that would never be done because women must be weak and submissive and males have to be strong and aggressive._

 
For a more unique vampire movie, watch "Let the Right One in". It's in Swedish but I watched it with subtitle (if you watch it in English it kinda kills it if you know what I mean). Very unique and possibly the best vampire movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Cinci (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'd like to see a hot female vamp once fall in love with a human male_

 
Well, they arent movies or tv shows, but that is exactly what the Last Vampire/Thirst by Christopher Pike books are about..  The main character is a female vampire..   Although, I wouldnt call them a love story. They are more of a vampire story.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i don't know why girls think robert pattinson is hot. the main vampire character from The Vampire Diaries is way more hotter than Rob._

 
noooo way
Robert P makes that stefan dude look like a dog.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i don't know why girls think robert pattinson is hot. the main vampire character from The Vampire Diaries is way more hotter than Rob._

 
i personally wanna throw him in a pool of water with a crap load of shampoo and soap. just my opinion rob patt lovers.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_noooo way
Robert P makes that stefan dude look like a dog._

 
what's wrong with dogs? i love dogs and they're cute


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_what's wrong with dogs? i love dogs and they're cute_

 
Good point, I'll rephrase it.
Robert P makes the stefan dude look like a troll. The under the bridge kind. Not the multicolored hair jewel in tummy kind


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_The under the bridge kind. Not the multicolored hair jewel in tummy kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on who's hotter.

ps. i had several of those jewel in the tummy trolls when i was younger, but i never found them...CUTE?


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on who's hotter.

ps. i had several of those jewel in the tummy trolls when i was younger, but i never found them...CUTE?_

 
haha i so had them too. I'd have to go with odd/creepy. Def. not cute.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 25, 2009)

ok i was doing work while watching the show tonight. so i think i missed something? why was damon watching elena sleep? did he do something? or was he just watching her?....and why was he even there? TIA!


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 25, 2009)

I think he wants her bcuz she reminds him of catherine. And I think he was tryin to prove a point that he can be in her house anytime he wants


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_noooo way
Robert P makes that stefan dude look like a dog._

 
yes way. rob pattinson is just ugly.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2009)

Damon & Stephan are hot to me.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

I love this show, and that's weird for me since I don't really love vampire type things, especially not Twilight. I DO love Blue Bloods by Melissa de la Cruz, but I adore Vampire Diaries. Probably because it reminds me a lot of Blue Bloods when it comes to the vampires' history and whatnot.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Damon & Stephan are hot to me._

 
damon =


----------



## Brie (Sep 30, 2009)

Speaking of Vampires there is a movie i keep trying to remeber the name...

Its about a vampire going through a 12step program?? Kind of comedy....?

Any ideas


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Speaking of Vampires there is a movie i keep trying to remeber the name...

Its about a vampire going through a 12step program?? Kind of comedy....?

Any ideas_

 
Vampires Anonymous???  

Vampires Anonymous (2003)


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 5, 2009)

if anyone is still watching this show....

WHYYYYY did they kill off Lexy?!?!?! Her character was quite refreshing! Damn Damon!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 6, 2009)

^^^I agree I liked Lexy but I would hate Damon more if I didn't find him so freakin' hot!!  Guess he had to do something to get everyone to stop looking for vampires...


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 6, 2009)

^^^ oh god. yes he's quite good looking. i actually didn't think he was when i first watched the show...but as the episodes went on..and those EYES!! his eyes are fuckin beautiful. mmMMMMmmmMmmmm yum


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_if anyone is still watching this show....

WHYYYYY did they kill off Lexy?!?!?! Her character was quite refreshing! Damn Damon!!_

 
She's only been in last night's episode so I don't why you said "kill her off". If it was the other characters that has been on the show since the beginning, then I think it is appropriate to say why did they kill them off.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_She's only been in last night's episode so I don't why you said "kill her off". If it was the other characters that has been on the show since the beginning, then I think it is appropriate to say why did they kill them off._

 
I don't understand why the phrasing matters, i'm sure you still understood her question. She was on the show last night, then she was "killed off" of the show.. makes sense to me.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_if anyone is still watching this show....

WHYYYYY did they kill off Lexy?!?!?! Her character was quite refreshing! Damn Damon!!_

 
i totally agree. I loved lexy, she finally brought some fun to the show. Im tired of eleana & stefans mopey butts.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 6, 2009)

^^^ exactly what i meant. they introduce her, and then kill her - i'd consider that being killed off the show. and her character was so fun! elena's a snoooooooze fest and im getting bored of her.


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not alone on being upset that they killed off Lexi in one episode! I liked her, and the fact she was stronger then Damon was even more fun! lol!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 6, 2009)

^^^ omg i loved the fact she was stronger than him!! i was like YESSS now stefan will have someone to back him up! - nope....not anymore, down the drain. sneaky hot villain, "it was part of the plan..." AHHHH!! i could've killed him for killing her!!! and then fall into his spell with those eyes and that smirk he always gives.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 7, 2009)

dude i know.. when he was macking on that old lady, tryin to find out info.. i was like.. i wish i was that old lady hahaha


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 7, 2009)

^^^ orrrr, when he tried to mack on lexy. why do villains always have to be hot? i can't waittttt for the next episode!!!!!!!!

oh i got a Q, wat the hell is pervain or however the heck u spell it? the box of "flowers" damon gave to the cop lady and she stuck it in lexy. it's to weaken vampires?


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 7, 2009)

Verbena - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
^^ here it is on wikepedia.. on the show i guess it makes the vampires weak and stuff. Damon gave that cop lady a ton of it.. i'm sure it will come back to bite him&stefan on the ass.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 7, 2009)

From Wiki:
 Quote:

  Other legends held it that vervain protects people from vampires, by mixing it in a herbal tea, keeping it near you, or using oil extracted from it in a bath.  
 
ahhh the same thing stefan gave to elena...the necklace, right? i forgot what herb stefan called it. i guess it's vervain


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 7, 2009)

^ yup, same thing. Wow. I know alot about this show for someone who bashed the first episode. It's totally grown on me though & i really like it. Can't wait till next thursdayyyyyyy


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2009)

Damon aka Ian Somerhalder was on Jimmy Fallon last night.  Rosie O'Donnell was also on.  She said she might me a heterosexual cougar.  She kept flirting with him.  He is something to look at.  He looks A LOT like Rob Lowe mixed with Michael Easton aka John McBain on One Life to Live.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Damon aka Ian Somerhalder was on Jimmy Fallon last night. Rosie O'Donnell was also on. She said she might me a heterosexual cougar. She kept flirting with him. He is something to look at. He looks A LOT like Rob Lowe mixed with Michael Easton aka John McBain on One Life to Live._

 

"Somerhalder guest starred as Nick in HBO's _Tell Me You Love Me_,[5] appearing fully nude in a sex scene with actress Michelle Borth."


UMMMMM where can I find this?!?!?!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_"Somerhalder guest starred as Nick in HBO's Tell Me You Love Me,[5] appearing fully nude in a sex scene with actress Michelle Borth."


UMMMMM where can I find this?!?!?!_

 

holy shit. I'M ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_"Somerhalder guest starred as Nick in HBO's Tell Me You Love Me,[5] appearing fully nude in a sex scene with actress Michelle Borth."


UMMMMM where can I find this?!?!?!_

 
Here you go:

Ian Somerhalder - Filestube Video Search


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 8, 2009)

DAMN WOMAN! ur fast!

soooooOooooOooo....hmmm.....interesting. i was hoping for a full frontal shot, but i only saw ball sacks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i found another video, higher quality, but it's a different scene from a different sex session! i guess they had more than 1 sex scene cuz it's in the same room with the same lamp and everything.

view only though, no option to save. haha

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Damon aka Ian Somerhalder was on Jimmy Fallon last night. Rosie O'Donnell was also on. She said she might me a heterosexual cougar. She kept flirting with him. He is something to look at. He looks A LOT like Rob Lowe mixed with Michael Easton aka John McBain on One Life to Live._

 
i agree with Rob Lowe especially in this pic!!!...but i don't see Michael Easton in him?


----------



## teeezyy (Nov 11, 2009)

a bit random but.. i absolutely adore nina dobrev's hair! and she has beautiful skin.. lol


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 12, 2009)

^i'm always drooling over her hair. It's so perfectly straight and silky. And an awesome shade of brown. She needs to spill her hair regimen to us.


----------



## teeezyy (Nov 13, 2009)

so i thought that i would never like damon especially after what he did to lexi, but i was wrong. i have some serious compassion for that guy! i just want to pinch his cute little cheeks and tell him its gonna be okay. :]


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^ i just want to suck his face.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 22, 2010)

i'm so happy it's back on again! i've forgotten how much i love this show.

i love and hate damon! what a shocker of an episode!!!! there were so many surprises. holy.

thoughts?


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 22, 2010)

im so glad its back. And I love Damon. When dude was fixin to light him on fire I was like "Nooo, he's too pretty." hahaha. & I wonder what is up with the "nice" act. & what was that thing in the road when Elena wrecked? & I wonder if that teacher dude is some kind of supernatural being or just someone really pissed off about his g/f getting killed...


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 23, 2010)

I suppose Lexi's boyfriend is older than Damon, cuz he was MUCH stronger. right? and i think Damon set up the whole thing with Elena. When he rescued her from the wreck, Elena fainted, and then Damon said "Oops." And why else would Damon be right there to "scare" off the dude she hit? I think the guy she hit was Damon, and he staged the whole thing. When he ran off with his superspeed, he just ran back the other way around like a big circle and POOF pretended to have JUST arrived and scared off that guy. I thought about it and it made sense to me.

I can't believe he would kill Bre! Especially the way he did, with that smirk...and then they played such a nice song as he ripped out her heart. LOL I just love to hate him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i don't think the teacher dude is a supernatural being. Think he's just out for the vampires cuz it was one who killed the woman he loved. But then again, what's that ring he has that's so important to him? You know how Damon and Stefan have a ring too, well what's his ring for? Hmmm...so maybe he is?

oh and i'm sure Damon's nice act is again a part of a master plan.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 23, 2010)

^yeah im sure the nice act is totally fake. Hey maybe that teachers ring helps protect him from vamps or something? 

Aaaand I wonder what episode/season they choose to finally bring katherine back? You know its gonna happen.. shits gonna hit the fan and itll be a showdown between elena and katherine.

Man, for once im glad ive never  read the books, its fun not knowing what to expect


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2010)

Wednesday evening is the evening of TV series here for us. Usually they show series like Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Lipstick Jungle or Desperate Housewives then (in the past also SATC or Gilmore Girls). I always meet two friends, we order pizza and watch together.

But as we are still waiting for the new season of these shows ^^^ we can watch The Vampire Dairies now after the Desperate Housewives.

We watched it last week for the first time because we always meet on Wednesday evening, and it was ok, but definitely not brilliant. I am not into these Vampire stories at all, have not watched or read Twilight - we will continue watching it, I guess, but I really hope Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice will come back soon!!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 23, 2010)

^ i love greys anatomy. When i first watched vampire diaries i didnt like it, thought the acting was subpar. But i kept watching it and now im hooked.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 23, 2010)

screw subpar storylines and acting! Ian Somerhalder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've not read the books either, and i refuse to watch the twilight movies or read their books too...but im addicted to vampire diaries.


----------



## Civies (Apr 9, 2010)

I had to bring back this thread to discuss my obsession ...... I LOVE VAMPIRE DIARIES. It might just be my favourite show of all time. The plot is very well written and I tell ya there's a twist every episode and I'm left always craving the next. Did anyone watch the episode from yesterday? It was so intense, best episode so far. Sorry I sound like a little fangirl, it's just that awesome.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 9, 2010)

^^^ *HIGH FIVE*
worddddd up!
yesterday's episode left my jaw on the floor. i was like "NOOOOOOO!!! Stefan!!! NOOOO!!!!"
I'm dying to know what's going to happen next! I don't think he'll be able to control his urges. Did you see the look on Stefan's face at the end? Pure disappointment and guilt.
I sound like a little fangirl too b/c i love this show! but since Ian Somerhalder is like 30 something, it's ok. only few years older than me, i can drool all i want.


----------



## Civies (Apr 9, 2010)

Ian looks really charming! He was featured in the March edition of Cosmopolitan and I was like wow he looks cute haha!

And I know, we probably sound like such fangirls but honestly speaking VD has gotten really good since the first few episodes. It kinda traps you inside their world... or something like that. I just get so addicted because of all the cliffhangers! 

Stefan looked so freaky at the end and Damon's facial expression was like "Oh God no........". I can't believe Elena's blood rekindled his love for blood, gah!


----------



## Junkie (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha, I love this show too - totally hooked. I haven't really gotten into any other vampire themed shows like True Blood. This one is probably a little more geared towards a younger audience. The ending was awesome - I was like, Ohhh nooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The twists and turns and deepening of the plot totally suck you in.


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 11, 2010)

i was stunned at the end of the last episode!! i wasnt just shocked because of stefan, jeremy shocked me too! i cant wait until the next episode!

and yes, ian is SO sexy.


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 11, 2010)

SUCH a good show! I first started watching it more as a joke expecting to be lame but DAYUMMM it's so good!! I enjoyed the books as well but completely different from the show.

When this episode ended I just sat there starting at the blank screen in silence for a few minutes... GAH so good!


----------



## Civies (Apr 12, 2010)

Exactly! I never would have thought to like this show as much as I do. I thought it would be a big joke and cheesy as hell like the Twilight movies (but I do like the books!). VD is just so good I'm always anxious and jittery waiting until Thursday haha .. I think about it everyday. I think I'm obsessed or something! But I think about makeup everyday too .. and food.. so I can't be that obsessed right?


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 12, 2010)

i love this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when Jeremy asked Anna to change her, i couldn't believe it! Guess he never got over vicki. Now i feel bad for Anna.

Sometimes, i wish i could have a one on one with Caroline b/c the jealousy issues she's been having with Elena and Matt. Obviously he felt comfortable enough to cry on Elena's shoulders and not Caroline's, but Caroline was so sad. Elena and Matt have a history together, nothing can change that. He's a good guy, hope she'll give him the time to break into the relationship.

You know, i still can't get over Stefan's face when he sucked on Elena's wrist. It's like us splurging after a long hard suspension on MAC crack. Feels soooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooooooooood. right? jajajaja!

Here's something to hold us Damon lovers off until Thursday...










God, who wouldn't love those eyes!

oh and the trailer for the new episode is driving me nuts for it!!!!


----------



## Untitled_Diva (Apr 14, 2010)

I love this show!

I love Damon's cynical attitude.

I love Steffans sweetness.

Great show! Im so hooked


----------



## tarnii (Apr 14, 2010)

I am enjoying this show a lot more now that a bit of time has passed since I read the books. As the storyline is so different to the books I had a few _issues_ when I first started watching it but Damon's one-liners totally kept me hooked.


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_I am enjoying this show a lot more now that a bit of time has passed since I read the books. As the storyline is so different to the books I had a few issues when I first started watching it but Damon's one-liners totally kept me hooked._

 
I know, right? I loved in one of the earlier episodes when he was reading Twilight! Totally cracked me up!!
He's always been a bit of a guilty pleasure, so glad I can watch him on this and not just in the early episodes of LOST!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_
Here's something to hold us Damon lovers off until Thursday...










God, who wouldn't love those eyes!

oh and the trailer for the new episode is driving me nuts for it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HUBBA HUBBA!


yes please


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 14, 2010)

^^^ definitely yes please!









why are his eyes so beautiful?


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 15, 2010)

"Have I entered an alternate universe where Stefan is FUN?"

HAHAHAHA I love Damon!

My heart is still shaken up from tonight's episode.

John Gilbert (everything about him!)...to Jeremy reading the diary!!! (does that means he knows about Damon and Stefan??)....to Damon killing John....to Stefan drinking more blood....to Tyler sucking faces with Matt's mom! LOL!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

I don't know how I will handle the season finale! I know they're going to make the CRAZIEST cliffhanger!!! I just know it!


----------



## tara_hearts (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_"Have I entered an alternate universe where Stefan is FUN?"

HAHAHAHA I love Damon!

My heart is still shaken up from tonight's episode.

John Gilbert (everything about him!)...to Jeremy reading the diary!!! (does that means he knows about Damon and Stefan??)....to Damon killing John....to Stefan drinking more blood....to Tyler sucking faces with Matt's mom! LOL!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

I don't know how I will handle the season finale! I know they're going to make the CRAZIEST cliffhanger!!! I just know it!_

 
omgosh. totally agree. Ugh @ matts mom. What a freakin cougar. & I am really starting to like Alaric (sp?). Its funny to see him and damon sorta working together. And I agree about the season finale. I think I'll have a heart attack. Im hoping jeremy doesnt wig out and turn against vampires and join the counsel or something because of the vicky thing


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 17, 2010)

^^^ ohhhhhhhh i can SO see that happening with Jeremy! let's just hope he won't! with a show like this, who knows what will happen! always a surprise.

when Damon killed John, my mouth flew open and I sat in silence...then I started to crack up b/c of how Damon was just like "oh oops! *raises eyebrows, drinks alcohol...walks away*" It was too funny to watch. I love how his character doesn't care about anything. I found it cute that he kept leaving glasses of blood around the house for Stefan to drool over. haha soooo sexyyyy and sneaky.

I think....I would let Damon change me. That's how sexy he is. No need to compel. LOL

I wonder if John knows about Pearl...and well actually, the empty tomb.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2010)

I can't believe the season finale is already next week!  I just bought the books today but I am going to wait to read them until after the finale.  I've heard they are quite different from the show so I had to check them out for myself!


----------



## banana1234 (May 7, 2010)

the books are very different to the show in my opinion, i wasnt too sure about the show at the start but now i'm enjoying it


----------



## banana1234 (May 16, 2010)

omg! who saw the last episode!!! i want to know what happens!


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 17, 2010)

You Missed it? I could leave it to a Vampire Diaries fan to tell you?? Because I have missed everything in between but I watched this week unless it was a rerun? ...


**** MAJOR SPOILERS*****

SPOILERS

SPOILERS DON"T READ THIS IF YOU DON'T WANT SPOILERS :-D 



It was the founders day celebration, there was this big festival going on.  Everyone was dressed up there was a parade and everything.  Jeremy is his typically Angsty self , and still mad at Elena for asking Damon to Erase his memories.  Still doesn't want to have anything to do with her.  And he seems to be really connecting with this cute little vampire girl Anna. She talks about how she's not with the 'other' vampires anymore (the ones that want revenge from way back when the Founders locked them in the church blah blah blah) and Jeremy is trying to convince her that his Uncle isn't so bad and is just messed up because of the people that the vampires killed that hurt him, but he's sorry her mom died because of his Uncle. They ahve a conversation about how if you are a vampire you 'don't have to feel' She says goodbye to him like she's leaving, and leaves him a vial of her blood and tells him to consider taking it  with it in his system then he can be a vampire too. 

Meanwhile we find out that those vampires are planning revenge on the founding families (or maybe you guys already knew that but I found that out).  But that the town has a plan to use the device (the one that uses the watch peice?)  to emit that high pitched sound that will incapacitate any vampires in the vicinity.  The Sheriff (the blonde lady) objects, but Elena/Jeremy's Uncle is adamant, he knocks her out and handcuffs her to a pipe and tells all the other deputies that the plan is a go. 

The Parade is a blast, Caroline is head on the float with Elena in her court.  There is talking a lot of Elena reassuring Stefan that she cares about Damon as a friend but that she LOVES Stefan.  Blah blah... 

Also there is a confrontation with her UNCLE at some point about him really being her biological father. She confirms it by saying something like "You would think my dad would care how I felt" or something to that effect and he responds "How did you know"  and she says something along the lines of "I suspected but you just confirmed it"  

Elena's friend Caroline/Matt/Tyler.  Are at a bar or diner thats part of the founders celebration and they get told to go home, just before all the Fireworks start (literally... the vampires attack is planned to start when the fireworks are set off for the celebration. 

Just before this damon finds out the plan but apparently, the device doesn't work and so he gets ready to fight off the other vampires and protect the humans.  However... 

Elena's uncle actually has the device working, and so you have Damon collapsing, and Steffen but he and Elena are far enough away from the action that the deputies don't see him and don't shoot him up with verbane (sp? that herb thing that paralyses the vampires). 

The MAYOR (or is it the mayors husband I can't keep track... either or the guy in that relationship lol )  he goes Down! (But we know he's not a vampire what the heck eh?) . 

All the vamps they freeze, they are taken to this basement for holding. 

The kids including the mayors son Tyler are driving away, when the vampires start attacking, and the sirens go off and Tyler he collapses too and crashes the car he's the one driving. 

The siren stops by the time help arrives so no one knows that he is being affected by the "vampire paralyzer"  

In the basement Elena's uncle pours gas all over the place, and up the stairs and lights it as he goes... 

Elena and Steffen are looking for Damon, they get to the building and its on fire but Steffen can hear or sense him?  and then Bonnie shows up, and because she can tell the emotional pain Elena is in she starts casting a spell it quells the flames enough that Stefan is able to save damon just before the place burns to the ground. 

The fire is written off as electrical of course.  Damon has a convo with Jeremy about how you can ignore pain if your a vampire, he offers to take Jeremy's memories again but Jeremy says that doesn't stop the pain it just stops him from knowing WHY he's in such emotional pain so no thanks.  And then he leaves, he doesn't tell Elena that's why he does it when he sees her on the porch. 

They talk and then they KISS.  'Elena'/Damon.  

Then Elena goes inside the house, and is talking to her uncle, but she stabs him.  And we can quickly see its NOT Elena.....  but Katherine... 

Stefen and the Real Elena are just walking up to the house, so we then have the double confirmation..... that must have been Katherine that kissed Damon and Stabbed the uncle....  

End Episode...


----

I'm SURE I missed stuff...  but thats what I remember from a non fans perspective anyhow... the details might not be perfect...sorry I don't know how to "hide text"  so.... hopefully there was enough spoiler warning in my post so people would know not to read it. 

**End Spoilers **


----------



## banana1234 (May 17, 2010)

oh no, i saw it, i just meant i want to know what happens next!

but thanks so much for kindly typing all that out for me!


----------



## mizuki~ (May 17, 2010)

I can't believe we have to wait 4 months! >__<

My poor Anna...


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 17, 2010)

Oh yeah lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That makes sense now... you have all summer to imagine the possibilities... lol TV cliff hangers are cruel like that!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

We are always so far behind here...... We could just watch the first season so far. But I can't wait until it will go on finally!!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 16, 2010)

Ahhh! So excited for fall, I was secretly hoping that was really Elena that kissed Damon, I sure as hell would! He's SO yummy, in a word.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG! When Elena and Damon danced at her Debutante party....couldn't you JUST FEEL the sexual tension in their dance...THROUGH the tv screen?

OMFG. *swoon*

That song they played "All I Need" by Within Temptation totally took the cake. I almost peed! Haha. Seriously...I wanted to bawl. They belonged together at that point. I didn't matter about Stefan.


----------



## user79 (Sep 10, 2010)

It's baaaaack!

What did you guys think of the season premiere? I thought it was pretty good but not as exciting as I was hoping.

BTW is it just me or is Stephan looking a little skinny? I dunno, he'd be super hot if he buffed up a bit, as shallow as that sounds.


----------



## Junkie (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been watching it....

I really wanna see what happens with Damon and Elena after Damon admitted to not knowing that Jeremy had the special ring on when he broke his neck. I dunno....I was hoping for a little back-and-forth tryst or something ahaha! Like when Katherine kissed him and Damon (and all of us for that matter) thought it was Elena, I was like, HOLY FUCK! LOL!

And this werewolf thing now....wtf....EVERY damn vampire show has werewolves now. Do they have all the same damn writers or something?! Twilight, True Blood, now Vampire Diaries. This shit is getting OLD.

And I agree with Stephan, MissChievous! I was looking at him in the last episode and was like, something is different about him.....couldn't put my finger on it...but yes, he IS more gaunt looking in the face. I know part of it is make-up and contouring to make him look more like a vampire, but I think its more apparent now that he looks like he's lost weight.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

men are just as susceptible to the pressure to lose a few pounds when fame hits  as women. maybe he was self conscious?

i also feel like elena has lost weight?


----------



## sinergy (Sep 30, 2010)

so i completely over looked the first season of vampire diaries and just randomly started watching at the beginning of this season, and OMG why did I wait so long?!?! Damon? seriously, i am in love. I really need to find time to watch the first season so i can catch up, but i have read the books even though its been a few yrs, i might need to re read them so i can refresh myself on whats supposed to happen.


----------



## equiworks (Sep 30, 2010)

I totally agree on the werewolf thing.  Seems like vamps and weres go hand in hand now :s  annnnnnoyyying.  

   I do like the tv show, this is the only series/movie that I didn't read the book first.  I read about 20 pages of the first book, and that was enough for me.  I couldn't get into the books. at. all.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm on episode 14 of Season 1.  I downloaded it.  I'm totally loving this show.


----------



## kaylabella (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equiworks* 

 
_I totally agree on the werewolf thing.  Seems like vamps and weres go hand in hand now :s  annnnnnoyyying.  

   I do like the tv show, this is the only series/movie that I didn't read the book first.  I read about 20 pages of the first book, and that was enough for me.  *I couldn't get into the books. at. all*._

 
I thought they were okay at first, but after the show started, I realized that they were pretty lame compared to the new story line! Everything that they changed made it so much better!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 5, 2010)

K, so lastnight's episode just about made me DIE! Ahaha!

  	Oh man...Damon words to Elena at the end.. *swoooon*...with the tear?!

  	Good lord he's HOT!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 8, 2010)

^ i.....d.i.e.d.
  	I REALLY have a soft spot for him. Oh lord. I can't believe he compelled Elena to forget. You think maybe there's a possibility she started drinking vervain as soon as she got home b/c she had lost her necklace??? Then the compulsion wouldn't have worked. I'm a die hard Delena fan, so I hope she drank the vervain.

  	And if watching horror flicks taught me anything, it's to make sure the person or thing you killed is actually dead. Damon's never sloppy when killing a person or vamp, so it surprised me he didn't burn Elijah's body. Tsk Tsk Damon. But I'll forgive you b/c your hot.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 14, 2010)

i love this show! but NZ is still on season one! im totally a damon fan, cant get past the fact that my ex's little brother looks like stefan lol!

  	it just keeps getting better every week!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 16, 2010)

Sally! Watch all the episodes at either CastTV.com or Letmewatchthis.com!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 20, 2010)

Junkie said:


> Sally! Watch all the episodes at either CastTV.com or Letmewatchthis.com!



 	oooh oooh oooh! i so will! in NZ next week we are having a feature length finale!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Junkie*

 

 		 			Oh man...*Damon *words to Elena at the end.. *swoooon*...with the tear?!

 		 			Good lord he's HOT!









  	I really love him - and the whole series. I will finally start reading the books during the holidays.

  	The first season will be over next week here.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought the first half of the first season on DVD for my vacations now - more Damon, yay!


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2011)

Last episode was kind of sad  Damon had to kill his gf

  	I like the werewolf story line personally, even though it's been done before, it looks like a bunch of weres will be coming to the town to try to kill all the vamps. Will be interesting to see what happens!

  	BTW what happened with the witch storyline, and where's Jeremy? Seems to be oddly missing from the plot.


----------

